# Medication and the filter



## Alex Robillard (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have been told that i should remove the carbon from the filter when I put medication in the water so the filter doesn't filter out the meds. Does this sound right? If so, how long can you leave the carbon out? Especially when the treatment period is several days or more?

Thanks, Alex


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, remove it. The carbon will remove the meds. You can take it and put in a ziploc bag if it is fairly new. Otherwise, I'd just throw it out and put in a new one after the treatment period. Most carbon is not very effective beyond 2wks anyway.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Charcoal will pull out a lot of medications, especially complex organic compounds. Filter only with none-charcoal filter material during treatment. Once treatment is finished and you have made your required water changes, reolace your old charcoal with new and everything should be fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ill echo what was already told above.Just pull it out and save it if its new or toss it if its old.I personally dont use carbon as it pulls out nutrients and tannins from the water,and I like these for the plants and the fish.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep. Agree with the above posts. (I was even told to put the carbon in the fridge while I was medicating the tank, to keep it fresher). If it's still fairly new I'd do that, but if it's old then just put a new one in when you're done medicating. 

Good luck.


----------

